
The Bot Bubble: How click farms have inflated social media currency - meeper16
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/121551/bot-bubble-click-farms-have-inflated-social-media-currency
======
dang
Url changed from [http://theweek.com/articles/560046/inside-counterfeit-
facebo...](http://theweek.com/articles/560046/inside-counterfeit-facebook-
farm), which is an excerpt of this.

------
siquick
The pages which pay for fake likes are punishing themselves in the long run.

If a page has tons of followers but none of them ever interact with any of the
pages posts, then the page will be de-ranked and the reach of each post will
get lower and lower.

~~~
meeper16
Hence the feedback loop between Ad arbitrage/spammers and social networks will
collaspe in on itself while sucking investors down the death spiral. Just a
matter of time.

